# I own canon 550D - full frame camera or studio equipment next?



## machangezi (Dec 28, 2013)

I own Canon 550D. Got budget to upgrade to either full frame camera or studio equipment. I love portrait photography and plan to take it to the next level

If I were to buy studio equipment, how much watt second strobes and continuous light would be good for outdoor portrait photography?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## KmH (Dec 28, 2013)

Duplicate - closed.


----------

